

Ask HN: Who/what are you using for accounting and payroll? - wallacrw

We're just a two-employee company, so probably don't need much, but I'm curious as to what other small startups are using post-funding.
======
cpr
I don't own a start-up (my little software company is 21+ years old now), but
I've had good luck with QuickBooks Online. Available anywhere you have a full
browser (with weak iPhone/iPad mobile access), and has full payroll module
(which I haven't tried). We do use the online payments module for all
charging; works quite well, and with online bank accounts, it's easy to keep
things in synch.

------
solost
QuickBooks for my accounting and PayChex for my corporate payroll.

